# Members Best Time/Average List



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

We can compile a list of the averages/top times for different cubes. If you solve 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5, then list times for each of those, or if you solve any other puzzle, post those times and I will add them. Please reply in this format:
*Best Time Overall*
*Best Average* - list out of how many solves

If you are going to update a current record(s), please copy and paste what is currently listed and add your updates and re-paste your entire collection in a post, and I will add it.

Current Members list:

*AbelBrata:*
3x3x3
Best solve: 17.18 (15.37 lucky PLL skip)
Best Average: 23.02
Average of 100: 27.17 

*Alberto_R_O: *
3x3x3 single: 19.36 (17.40 pll skip)
3x3x3 average(10/12): 25.11
4x4x4 single: 1.32.75
4x4x4 average(10/12): 1.55.23

*AlexandertheGreat:*
3x3x3 Best: 13.12 (non-lucky)
3x3x3 Best Avg: 21.xx
3x3x3 Real Avg: about 23 seconds
3x3x3 OH Best: 29.77 (lucky)
3x3x3 OH Best Avg: 41.xx
3x3x3 BLD Best: 7:56
3x3x3 BLD Best Avg: DNF

*alexm:*
3x3x3 single: 56.11 (I think I had a 54 or so before... w/e)
3x3x3 Average: 65.56
3x3x3 One-handed: 202.58
2*3x3x3, one in each hand: 9:19.xx (Can't believe I even tried this.. ) 

*annon:*
Best single:
2x2: 11.26
3x3 Single: 36.56
3x3 Average: 38.89
Average of 10:
2x2: 14.52
3x3: 48.95

*apoplectic:*
3x3x3 best:1:05.94
3x3x3 avarage:1:14.81

*Arakron:* 
2x2
single 4.89
avg 3/5 12/17
avg 10/12 15.05
3x3
single 24.91
avg 3/5 30.38
avg 10/12 32.92
avg 100 36.23
OH single 1:50
OH avg 3/5 2:28
4x4
single 1:58
avg 3/5 2:18.44
avg 10/12 2:36
5x5
single 3:47
avg 3/5 4:14
avg 10/12 4:40
6x6 single 12:00
7x7 single 47:51
8x8 single 34:10
Megaminx single 10:34

*ArminK:*
3x3x3
Best single: 36.81 sec
Average 10/12: 48.86

*AvGalen:*
2x2x2
Best Time Overall: 10.13
Best Average: 15.48 (12, removing best and worst)
3x3x3
Best Time Overall: 21.75
Best Average: 35.48 (12, removing best and worst)
4x4x4
Best Time Overall: 1.52.67
Best Average: 2.19.95 (7, removing best and worst)
5x5x5
Best Time Overall: 3.38.03
Best Average: 4.08.41 (7, removing best and worst)

*aznblur:*
3x3x3 Best : 18.53 seconds
4x4x4 Best : 1.41.69
5x5x5 Best : 2:51.34

*BashTheFash*: 
Name: Clayne Hawley
Pb: 26.06 25.79
best average 32.95 seconds.
Magic: 3.24

*bonhomme:* 
3x3x3 Best : 27 sec
3x3x3 Average : 40.735 sec
3x3x3 OH Best : 1 min 39 sec

*brad711*
2x2: 10.12
2x2 BLD: 1:33.xx
3x3: 19.19
3x3 Ave.: 25.79
3x3 OH: 52.56
4x4: 2:26.57
5x5: 7:19.54

*Cerberus*
3x3x3:
Single: 15.73 (lucky) 18.31 (non-lucky)
Average: 23.84 RA: 21.31
OH: 53.97
OH-Average: 1:03.88
2x2x2:
Single: 5.81
Average: 11.80 seconds
4x4x4:
Single: 2:38:73
Average: 2:50.76

*Cetron * 
3x3x3:
Single: 15.72
Average: 20.87

*choipster:* 
3x3x3 fastest: 38.08 seconds
average out of 10: 49.65 seconds

*cin:*
3x3x3
single: 36s
average of 10: 59s
BLD single: 2:36 min
BLD average of 5: 4:10 min 

*cmhardw:*
2x2x2
single: 5.70
average 3/5: 8.05
3x3x3
single: 12.87
average 3/5: 15.96
4x4x4
single: 55.38
average 3/5: 1:08.02
5x5
single: 2:45.05
average: n/a
3x3 BLD
3:49.53 minutes
4x4x4 BLD
n/a
grrrrrrrr... this will hopefully change soon.
5x5x5 BLD
55:21.21 minutes
this will also hopefully change soon.

*Cubefactor:*
3x3 single: 10.00
3x3 averag: 15.59
4x4 single: 73.xy
4x4 averag: 99.xy
5x5 single:146.xy
5x5 averag:168.85 

*Cubinator:*
3x3
Single solve: 22.98
Average (10/12): 28.65
4x4
Single Solve: 3:03
Magic
Single Solve: 1.55
2x2
Single Solve: 14.59

*David Pritts:*
3x3x3 average: 30.00
3x3x3 avg: 30.00
3x3x3 single: 18.74
3x3x3 Lucky: 18.74
4x4x4 avg: 3:45
3x3x3 BLD: 12 minutes

*davidcon:*
3x3x3 Best: 37.561
3x3x3 Average (out of 12): 51.180

*dChan:*
3x3x3 Best-16.31 sec
3x3x3 Average-24.23 sec
3x3x3 OH Best-42.77 sec
3x3x3 OH Average-49.09 sec

*Dcuber*
3x3x3 average: 23.89
3x3x3 record: 15.56
OH record: 1:16.67

*dd_co_ol_dd*
3x3x3 average 1.22.94
3x3x3 best so far 1.06.78

*deKeijzer:*
Single solve 2x2: 18.31 seconds
Average 2x2 10/12: 20.5
Single solve 3x3: 54.00 seconds
Average 3x3 10/12: 62.45 seconds
Single solve 5x5: 8 minutes 

*disneypotter*
3x3 single best: 37.59
3x3 average of 12: 49.75

*edd5190:*
3x3 best: 13.20
3x3 average: 18.56
3x3 BLD best: 141.73
4x4 best: 164.xx
3x3 OH best: 37.71
3x3 OH average: 50.82

*Eliawz:*
3x3 single: 23 second
3x3 avg (12): 35,64 second
2x2 single: 10.23
2x2 avg (12): 12.7
4x4 single: 3.50 minutes
4x4 avg (12): 5 minutes
5x5 single: 17 minutes
5x5 avg:20 minutes

*Erik:*
2x2: 1.67
2x2 avg: 3.86
3x3: 8.92
3x3 avg: 13.25
3x3 avg of 100: 14.87
3x3 computer: 9.76
4x4: 49.69
4x4 avg: 1:03.99
5x5: 1:52.71
avg of 5 5x5: 2:08.35
avg of 10 : not yet.
3x3OH: 18.75
3x3OH avg: 26.33
3x3feet: 1:24.64
3x3feet avg: 1:43.74
megaminx: 1:15.94
megaminx avg: 1:28.12
2x2 BLD: 25.25
3x3 BLD: 2:44.81
pyraminx: 9.80
pyraminx avg: 14.96
clock: 8.74
clock avg: 10.53
magic: 0.97
magic avg: 1.13
Mmagic: 2.78
Mmagic avg: 2.99
cupstacking cykle: 11.25
cupstacking cykle: 12.70

*ExoCorsair:*
3x3x3 Best: 18.90 seconds
3x3x3 Average: 25.45 seconds (out of 5)
4x4x4 Best: 1:20.09
4x4x4 Average: 1:52.73 (out of 5)
5x5x5 Best: 2:00.00
5x5x5 Average: 2:20.74 (out of 10)

*gn17:* 
Name: Sean Wong
3x3x3 single: 28.52 seconds
3x3x3 average (10/12): 36.15 seconds

*GreatMind*
3x3x3: 53.41
Average: 59.62

*Guillaume Meunier*
3x3x3 Single : 9.86s (lucky : 6.89s, LL skip)
3x3x3 Average of 12 : 13.38s
3x3x3 Average of 100 : 14.70s
4x4x4 Single : 1:28.23s
4x4x4 Average of 12 : 1:57.14s

*Gunnar:*
3x3x3
Best time - 11.23
Best average - 15.73
One-handed - 23.94
OH average - 30.81
2x2x2
Best time - 3.60
Best average - 5.41
4x4x4
Best time - 56.86
Best average - 1:18.38 

*Harris Chan:*
3x3 single: 8.97
3x3 average: 13.40 
3x3 average of 65 14.10
average 10/12: 13.55 (but normally 14-16)
blindfold: 11 minutes
3x3 computer cube: 9.78 seconds (lucky 7.55)
3x3 computer average of 10: 10.47 seconds

*Hubdra:*
3x3 Single:19.83
3x3 Avg:28.XX
3x3OH: 57.XX
5x5 Single: 4:45.XX

*hdskull*
3x3x3:
2H: (18.28/22.54) avg 10: 23.32; avg 50:26.05
OH: (34.98/45.64) avg 10: 47.14
BLD: (none yet)
2x2x2: (5.47/10.86) avg of 10: 11.94
4x4x4: (3:52.89/4:06.82)
PLL execution "time attack": 1:10.53

*Inferno.Fighter.IV:*
2x2x2
Best: 12.46
Average: 16.11
3x3x3
Best: 27.65
Average: 36.01
3x3x3 OH
Best: 2:09.50
Average: 2:27.13

* Jack:*
2x2x2 single: 7.12
3x3x3 single: 16.19
3x3x3 average: 22.03
3x3x3 OH single: 36.59
3x3x3 OH average: 45.06
3x3x3 BLD single: 6:24.56
4x4x4 single: 1:17.11
5x5x5 single: 3:50.50
Magic single: 1.47
Megaminx: 2:52.66

*Joel:*
For averages, I'll use the format of the Unofficial World Record list of http://www.speedcubing.com. 10/12 means twelve cubes solves, average of middle 10.
2x2:
Single solve: 3.73
Average of 10/12: 5.90
3x3:
Single solve: 10.04
Average of 10/12: 13.43
Average of 100: 14.40
4x4:
Single solve: 1:06.21
Average 10/12: 1:19.05
5x5:
Single solve: 2:18.80
Average 5/7: 2:36.01
Megaminx:
Single solve: 2:07.36
Average 10/12: 2:25.23
3x3 Blindfolded:
Single solve: 2:20.91
Average 10/12: 5:05.97

*Johannes91:* 
Snake (from a straight line into a ball)
single: 1.86
average of 10: sub-3 (I never take averages...)
Magic:
single: 1.50
average: 1.8x (I'm not sure... Something like that)
OH single: 2.35
OH average of 10: sub-3 (I don't like averages...)
2x2x2:
single: 3.87
average of 10: 7.72
3x3x3:
single: 11.20
average of 10: 14.99
average of 100: sub-17 (I don't remember the exact average, but around 16.6 I think)
OH single: 26.74
OH average of 10: 38.36
BLD single: 3:15.0
computer cube single: 11.90 (not lucky)
21 PLL algs: 42.25
21 PLL algs average of 10: 46.74
most moves per minute: 741
4x4x4:
single: 1:29.xx (it was sub-1:30)
average: 1:47.xx (not sure about this... it might be faster)

*jwoelmer2:*
Name: Joshua Woelmer
3x3x3 fastest: 34.96 secs
3x3x3 average (10/12): 46.68 secs

*Kal El:*
(Only using official times)
3x3: 14.07 single, 15.96 avg
4x4: 56.85 single, 1:04.72 avg
5x5: 1:51.41 single, 2:08.20 avg

*karthikputhraya:*
3x3 best(non-lucky): 32.xx secs
3x3 average: 47.xx secs

*krnballerzzz:*
Name: Andrew Kang
3x3 Time: 7.12
3x3 Avg: 11.72
3x3 Avg of 100: 13.53
3x3 OH: 19.43
3x3 OH Avg: 29.89
4x4 Single: 1:04.78
4x4 Avg: 1:20.77
4x4 OH: 2:25.30
5x5 Cube: 2:13.37
5x5 OH: 5:32.74
3x3 42 Cube Marathon: 11:41.75
3x3 1 Hour Marathon: 208 Cubes solved
3x3 24 Hour Marathon: 3142 in 21.5 hours

*kuyanikko (Roger S. Solema):*
3x3x3
Fastest Lucky: 13.53
Fastest Non-lucky: 16.60
Best Rolling average of 10/12: 20.16
Best Average of 100: 22.49

*longshot789:*
Name: Alex Sterling
3x3x3
Best Solve: 23.45
Best Average: 31.23

*Lt-UnReaL:*
Name: John-Michael Clay
2x2x2
Average: 8.98
Single: 6.40
Lucky Single: 3.53
3x3x3
Average: 21.65
Single: 16.32

*marcvanbeest:*
Name: Marc van Beest
3x3x3 single: 10.17
3x3x3 average(10/12): 13.65
3x3x3 average of 100: 14.74
3x3x3 OH single: 15.78, (14.24 pll skip)
3x3x3 OH average(10/12): 21.93
3x3x3 OH average of 100: 25.05 (did this a while ago)
3x3x3 keychain single: 15.98, (15.02 Pll ksip)
3x3x3 keychain average(10/12): 18.14
3x3x3 keychain OH single: 32.52
3x3x3 keychain OH average(10/12): 42.79
4x4x4 single: 49.55
4x4x4 average(10/12): 58.76
4x4x4 OH single: 1:56.42 (pll skip) 
4x4x4 OH average(10/12): 2:35.67
5x5x5 single: 1:58.16
5x5x5 average(5/7): 2:08.87

*MasterofRubix:* 
MasterofRubix 
Pyraminx: 13 min 20 sec
Rubik's Cube OH: 1:29.4 min
Rubik's Revenge: 2:23.3 min
Rubik's Cube single solve: 0:20.89 min
2x2(02/07/06)
9.834 sec

*Mike Hughey:*
2x2x2 Best: 7.58
2x2x2 Average: 14.32
2x2x2 BLD Best: 1:14.57
3x3x3 Best: 27.56
3x3x3 Average: 37.84
3x3x3 BLD Best (non-lucky): 3:33.36
3x3x3 BLD Average: 5:14.78
3x3x3 OH Best: 1:07.51
3x3x3 OH Average: 2:06.43
4x4x4 Best: 2:19.11
4x4x4 Average: 3:12.56
4x4x4 BLD Best: 63:42.73
5x5x5 Best: 3:40.37
5x5x5 Average: 4:19.44

*MikeD:* 
Name: Mike Davis
2x2 best solve: 6.07
2x2 best average 12.30
2x2 blindfolded: 1:03.xx
3x3 best solve: 19.4
3x3 best average: 26.34
3x3 OH: 63.07
3x3 blindfolded: 3:05.34
4x4 best solve: 2:35.xx
5x5 best solve: 6:09.xx 

*Mizzle:*
Averages are of 12, dropping fastest and slowest.
2x2: 5.88 (faster lucky skips, but this was using a 2 look)
3x3: 12.71
3x3 avg: 17.98 (COLL)
4x4: 1:13.xx (I forget the hundreths)
4x4 avg: 1:33.xx (again)
5x5: 6:02.xx
3x3 OH: 44.99 

*mmwfung:*
3x3x3 single solve: 12.73 (lucky: 11.56, PLL skip)
3x3x3 average of 10/12: 16.67
4x4x4 single solve: 48.34
4x4x4 average of 10/12: 58.38
5x5x5 single solve: 1:43.17
5x5x5 sverage of 5/7: 1:52.57
5x5x5 average of 10/12: 1:56.74
Square-1 single solve: 17.72 (lucky: 11.41, skip 2 steps out of 5)
Square-1 average of 10/12: 24.43
2x2x2 single solve: 4.23
2x2x2 average of 10: 7.70

*MYKE: *
Myke Gregory:
3X3X3...1min and 2secs
avrage is about 1 minuite 40/50

*pablobaluba*
3x3x3
best : 19:45
avg: 29:83

*Pedro:*
3x3x3
Single: 11.38s
3x3x3 Average (10/12): 17.11 seconds
One handed single: 22.95 seconds
One handed average (10/12): 29.56 seconds
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:39.45

*philkt731*
2x2- 1.84
2x2 avg12- 4.04
3x3- 9.59
3x3 avg12- 14.57
3x3 avg100- 15.32
4x4- 58.55
4x4 avg12- 1:11.59
5x5- 2:29.99
5x5 avg12- 2:48.12
3x3OH- 21.63
3x3OH avg12- 31.20
2x2BLD- 15.92
3x3BLD- 1:37.91

*Piotr:*
2x2x2 best: 3,27
2x2x2 avg: 5,44
2x2x2 avg of 100: 6,88
3x3x3 best: 10,81
3x3x3 best LC: 8,41
3x3x3 avg: 14,62
3x3x3 avg of 100: 15,46
3x3x3 noinspection: 13,50
3x3x3 noinspection avg: 17,66
3x3x3 OH best: 25,78
3x3x3 OH best LC: 21,98(PLL skip)
3x3x3 OH avg: 34,46
3x3x3 BFD best: 3:26.38
3x3x3 with feet best: 4:50.00
4x4x4 best: 56,19
4x4x4 avg: 1:06.07
4x4x4 avg of 100: 1:15:24
4x4x4 OH best: 4:20.89
5x5x5 best: 2:01.42
5x5x5 avg: 2:23.87
pyraminx best: 5,61
pyraminx best LC: 2,69 (7 moves )
pyraminx avg: 7,24
pyraminx avg of 100: 7,47
2x2x2 computer best: 5,47
3x3x3 computer (gabbasoft) best: 18,87
3x3x3 computer (gabbasoft) avg: 22,99
4x4x4 computer best: 1:22.23
4x4x4 computer avg: 1:38.51
5x5x5 computer best: 2:54.61
6x6x6 computer best: 6:06.07
7x7x7 computer best: 13:16.10
8x8x8 computer best: 28:57.15
9x9x9 computer best: 29:34.09
20x20x20 computer best: 4h 54 min 29.84sec
Barrel/Octagon best: 21,84
Barrel/Octagon avg: 30,25
Fisher's cube best: 39.08
Fisher's cube avg: 1:04.48
3x3x3 supercube best: 17,34
3x3x3 supercube avg: 28,97

*PJK:*
Check http://www.pjkcubed for more records
3x3:
Best Non-lucky Time : 10.56 seconds
Best Lucky: 8.xx (Have video, will post someday)
Best Average (of 5): 16.10
Best Average (of 12): 17.37
Best OH: 34.36
Best Avg: 45.68
4x4:
Best Single: 1:05.xx
Average (of 12): 1:19.xx
5x5:
Best Single: 2:49.xx
Best Avg: 3:07.xx
3x3 Blindfold:
3:20.xx

*pyrotek7x7:* 
3x3x3 Best: 1:06
3x3x3 Average: 1:14 (5 tries)
3x3x3 OH: 4:29 (Lucky)
2x2x2 Best: 6 seconds
2x2x2 Average: 30 seconds (3 tries)
4x4x4 Best: 7:01
5x5x5 Best: 16:00 (Close approximation)

*Ravi:*
3x3x3: single 8.55, avg 11.74, lucky 7.98, avg of 100 12.68, one-handed 55.31, blindfold 7:35.06
2x2x2: single 5.23, avg 9.21, lucky 2.xx
4x4x4: single 55.37
5x5x5: single 3:02.xx
Megaminx: single 6:02.xx
Square-1: single 2:43.51
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:55.20
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 7:33.74
15 puzzle: single 31.xx
143 puzzle: single 31:11.xx
20x20x20 computer cube: 5:28:40.344 

*Richard:*
3x3 single: 11.75
3x3 avg (12): 17.32
2x2 single: 4.67
2x2 avg (12): 6.78
4x4 single: 84:38
4x4 avg (12): 105.23
5x5 single: 160:41
5x5 avg: 178.19
3x3 bld: 183.34

*Scott:*
3x3x3
Best Single Time: 19.60
Best Average: 25.94 (12 solves, drop high / low) 

*ShadenSmith*
Best 3x3x3: 27 seconds
Best average 3x3x3: 35 seconds
Best 4x4x4: 3:06
Best 5x5x5: 7:05

*sincuber21*
3x3 Single- 53.25 
4x4 Single- 5:18 

*Son Chang-Hwan:* 
333 single 11.22 sec
333 avg 15.62
333 OH single 21.26 Video
(http://cubelife.oranc.co.kr/zb5/?sid=5748&article_srl=333)
OH avg 31.59
http://cubelife.oranc.co.kr/

*Speedanator:*
2x2x2:
Single Solve PB: 10.19 s (5.22 s, very lucky. Whole LL skip.)
Average of 10/12 PB: 16.95 s
3x3x3:
Single Solve PB: 27.11 s (24.85 s, lucky)
Average of 10/12 PB: 37.05 s
Blindfolded (single): 9:11.47 min
4x4x4:
Single Solve PB: 2:35.20 min
Average of 5/7 PB: 3:44.99 min
5x5x5:
Single Solve PB: 7:06.91 min

*Sturkman11*
Andrew Sturkie
3x3
Best solve: 23.14(lucky OLL skip)
Best average of 10: 32.33
Normal Average:38.99(out of 10)

*Radical Seal*
3x3: 30.xx
3x3 average:37.xx

*TheRealAdaam:*
3x3 Best: 37.1
3x3 Average: 50.38

*thnbgr:*
3 x 3 x 3
Best: 13.99
Average 10/12: 16.45
4 x 4 x 4
Best: 1:03:78
Average 10/12: 1:34:02
3 x 3 x 3 x 3
Best: 4hrs 17min
3 x 3 x 3 x 3 x 3
Best: 35hrs
3 x 3
Best: 0:34

*tj9991* 
3x3x3 PB lucky: 42
3x3x3 PB non-lucky: 47
3x3x3 average of 12: 63.18

*Tomarse:*
3x3x3 best: 18.93
3x3x3 average: 23.56
3x3x3 OH 1 minute 40 ish avg
3x3x3 BLD - Yet to achieve a successful solve
4x4x4 best: 2.20
4x4x4 average: 2 - 3 min
5x5x5 best: 5.05
5x5x5 average: 6.xx

*Toojdwin:*
3x3x3
Single: 17.44
Average: 23.23
BLD: 2:07.56
5x5x5
Single: 3:03.45
Average: 3:15.73
BLD: 38:14.xy

*tsaoenator:*
3x3x3: single 11.54, avg. 17.49
3x3x3 one-handed: single 28.84
3x3x3 blindfolded: single 2:23.53 

*UberStuber: *
3x3x3:
avg: 16.68 sec
fastest time: 13.34 sec

*UMichSpeedCubist:*
2x2x2 single: 6.31 (I don't keep track of this very well)
2x2x2 average (10/12): 10.02 (I haven't tried anymore in the last 2 years)
3x3x3 single: 13.00 (this is meaningless I think)
3x3x3 average (10/12): 22.16 (over a year ago)
4x4x4 single: 1:28.71
4x4x4 average (10/12): 1:41.63
5x5x5 single: 2:15.94
5x5x5 average (5/7): 2:32.21 (constantly getting broken)

*xxbr3ndanxx:*
Name: Brendan Trinh
3x3
PB Single - 21.64
PB Average - 32.12
2x2
PB Single - 1.78 (LUCKY SOLVE!)
PB Average - 11.00

*ZarqaMalik:*
3x3 best average: 44.02
3x3 best times: 25.46

*zuko:*
3x3 Best: 1:05, 
3x3 Avg: 1 min 30 seconds
------------------

Updated to post #233


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

3x3x3
Best Single Time: 19.60
Best Average: 25.94 (12 solves, drop high / low)


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are my official personal best times:

3x3: 14.34 single, 15.96 avg
4x4: 56.85 single, 1:04.72 avg
5x5: 1:51.41 single, 2:15.64 avg


----------



## Richard (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm still a noob, don't laugh ;p

3X3 Record 43.72 sec
Avg. 56 sec (or so)


----------



## Joël (Mar 19, 2006)

For averages, I'll use the format of the Unofficial World Record list of http://www.speedcubing.com. 10/12 means twelve cubes solves, average of middle 10.

*2x2*
Single solve: 3.73
Average of 10/12: 5.90

*3x3*
Single solve: 10.04
Average of 10/12: 14.55
Average of 100: 15.44

*4x4*
Single solve: 1:08.49
Average 10/12: 1:24.50

*5x5*
Single solve: 2:33.55
Average 5/7: 3:03.98

*Megaminx*
Single solve: 2:13.33
Average 10/12: 2:33.40

*3x3 Blindfolded*
Single solve: 2:20.91
Average 10/12: 5:05.97


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

:blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink: 

Those times are amazing.


----------



## Erik (Mar 19, 2006)

2x2x2
Best time: 2.47
Best average: 7.40

3x3x3
Best time: 14.66
Best average: 18.99

4x4x4
Best time: 1: 35.84

5x5x5
Best time: 4: 48.58

Megaminx
Best time: 4:37.92

Clock
Best time: 9.42
Best average: 12.56


----------



## Joël (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_@Mar 19 2006, 05:13 PM
> * :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:  :blink:
> 
> Those times are amazing. *


 You're not talking about my times, are you?

Anyway, don't flood the forum with smileys like that!


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

Joel is amazing, what can you say?


----------



## mizzle (Mar 20, 2006)

Averages are of 12, dropping fastest and slowest.

2x2: 5.88 (faster lucky skips, but this was using a 2 look)

3x3: 12.71
3x3 avg: 17.98 (COLL)

4x4: 1:13.xx (I forget the hundreths)
4x4 avg: 1:33.xx (again)

5x5: 6:02.xx

3x3 OH: 44.99


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 20, 2006)

*3x3x3*
Best solve: 16.55 (15.38 lucky PLL skip)
Best Average: 23.02 (12 cons trial, discarding the fastest and slowest)
Average of 100: 27.17


----------



## pjk (Mar 20, 2006)

I updated the list. Lets see somemore PR's.


----------



## BillT (Mar 21, 2006)

Check my sig. 

|
|
V


----------



## Smoid (Mar 22, 2006)

Names Mike Roberts 

3x3
PB Single - 28.xx
PB average - 40.57 (average of 12 using JnetCube)
2x2
I Dunno Because i still haven't gotten it in the damn mail!!


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 22, 2006)

Any chance we can get Frank's Unofficial??? Hehehehe, they would be a lot faster 

anyway, mine are:

3x3x3:
Single: 15.15
Average: 21.4x

4x4x4:

Bah I'll do this later...


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 22, 2006)

3x3x3: single 11.54, avg. 17.49
3x3x3 one-handed: single 28.84
3x3x3 blindfolded: single 2:23.53


----------



## Ravi (Mar 22, 2006)

3x3x3: single 10.72, avg 13.28, lucky 7.98, avg of 100 14.94, one-handed 41.18, blindfold 5:22.90
2x2x2: single 3.23 avg 6.52, lucky 2.19
4x4x4: single 1:10.67, avg 1:24.32
5x5x5: single 4:13.05
Megaminx: single 6:02.xx
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:48.05
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 5:52.34
15 puzzle: single 31.xx
143 puzzle: single 31:11.xx
20x20x20 computer cube: 5:28:40.344


----------



## Joël (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jo?l_@Mar 19 2006, 02:34 PM
> *3x3
> Average of 10/12: 14.55
> 
> ...


Euhw.. I broke those today.. So make that:

*3x3*
Average of 10/12: 14.18

*5x5*
Single solve: 2:18.80
Average 5/7: 2:54.03


----------



## Pedro (Mar 24, 2006)

*3x3x3*
Single: 11.38s
Average 10/12: 17.48s
One-handed single: 25.21s
One-handed average 10/12: 29.80s
Blindfolded: 1:49.52


----------



## mmwfung (Mar 25, 2006)

3x3x3
Single solve: 12.73 (lucky: 11.56, PLL skip)
Average of 10/12: 17.39

4x4x4
Single solve: 55.13 (lucky: 52.62, PLL skip using COLL)
Average of 10/12: 1:06.44

5x5x5
Single solve: 1:53.35
Average of 5/7: 2:09.48
Average of 10/12: 2:12.06

Square-1:
Single solve: 19.02 (lucky: 11.41, skip 2 steps out of 5)
Average of 10/12: 27.32


Michael Fung


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 28, 2006)

3x3:

single: 9.96
average 10/12: 13.55 (but normally 14-16)
average 100: ?

blindfold: 11 minutes 

I'm getting slower these days...OLL must be learn!!!!

Harris Chan


----------



## Richard (Mar 28, 2006)

single: 40.59 sec
avg (10): 49.18 sec

so much slower than everyone else


----------



## krnballerzzz (Mar 28, 2006)

3x3 Single Solve: 11.55
3x3 Avg 10/12: 17.57


----------



## pjk (Mar 30, 2006)

List has been updated.


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 30, 2006)

Richard Patterson

3x3 single: 10.00
3x3 averag: 15.59
4x4 single: 73.xy
4x4 averag: 99.xy
5x5 single:146.xy
5x5 averag:168.85


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 31, 2006)

My bests..  

3x3x3best average:35.61
3x3x3best times:25.46

..and thats it..


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2006)

List Updated April 3, 2006.


----------



## alexm (Apr 6, 2006)

> *single: 40.59 sec
> avg (10): 49.18 sec
> 
> so much slower than everyone else *


Hey, you're better than me... 

3x3x3 single: 56.11 (I think I had a 54 or so before... w/e)
3x3x3 Average: 65.56
3x3x3 One-handed: 202.58
2*3x3x3, one in each hand: 9:19.xx (Can't believe I even tried this.. )


----------



## David Pritts (Apr 7, 2006)

Richard -- me and you are pretty close. anyway...

3x3 single: 40.60
3x3 average: 52.58

4x4 single: maybe about 7 or 8 minutes?

David


----------



## UberStuber (Apr 7, 2006)

My Name is James Stuber

3x3x3:

avg: 16.68 sec
fastest time: 13.34 sec
bld: Waaaay to long


----------



## Alberto_R_O (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi, my name is Alberto Rubio
My times:
3x3x3 single: 22.38
3x3x3 average: 29.79
3x3x3 one handed: 51.xx
4x4x4 single: 2:16.36

Alberto


----------



## Pedro (Apr 10, 2006)

Let me update somethings:

3x3x3 Average (10/12): 17.11 seconds
One handed single: 22.95 seconds
One handed average (10/12): 29.56 seconds
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:39.45

May the cube be with you

Pedro


----------



## Erik (Apr 12, 2006)

I improved quite a lot of times so my update:

2x2 avg: 5.87
3x3 : 13.51
3x3 avg: 17.29
4x4 : 1:25.63
4x4 avg: 1:35.29
5x5 : 3:52.78 
minx : 3:41.19

Hope i'll improve more soon...
Erik


----------



## pjk (Apr 14, 2006)

Updated today, April 13th, 2006.


----------



## Joël (Apr 16, 2006)

Hehe.. I already modified it, but I couldn't resist posting it.. 

3x3, Average of 100: 14.73
3x3, Average 10/12: 13.47

B) whoeieee!!


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 24, 2006)

UPDATE!!!

3x3 single: 8.97 (it was 7.97 but I started 1 sec early)
3x3 average: 13.40 (I don't really care about averages anymore lol)

3x3 average 100...ERK I only got up to 65...14.10 at 65 cubes..


----------



## Alberto_R_O (Apr 30, 2006)

I improved my times:
3x3x3 average : 27.80
4x4x4 single : 1.53:43
4x4x4 average: 2.20:79

Working in 4x4x4  
Alberto


----------



## Gunnar (May 7, 2006)

Hi, everyone!!

My best times are these:

3x3x3
Best time - 11.23
Best average - 15.73
One-handed - 23.94
OH average - 30.81

2x2x2
Best time - 3.60
Best average - 5.41

4x4x4
Best time - 56.86
Best average - 1:18.38


----------



## mmwfung (May 7, 2006)

My records are now:

3x3x3
Single solve: 12.73 (lucky: 11.56, PLL skip)
Average of 10/12: 16.67

4x4x4
Single solve: 52.00
Average of 10/12: 1:04.61

5x5x5
Single solve: 1:50.85
Average of 5/7: 2:06.78
Average of 10/12: 2:08.04

Square-1:
Single solve: 17.72 (lucky: 11.41, skip 2 steps out of 5)
Average of 10/12: 24.43

Michael Fung


----------



## cmhardw (May 7, 2006)

I prefer to also post only my official best times.

2x2x2
single: 5.70
average 3/5: 8.05

3x3x3
single: 12.87
average 3/5: 15.96

4x4x4
single: 55.38
average 3/5: 1:08.02

5x5
single: 2:45.05
average: n/a

3x3 BLD
3:49.53 minutes

4x4x4 BLD
n/a
grrrrrrrr... this will hopefully change soon.

5x5x5 BLD
55:21.21 minutes
this will also hopefully change soon.

Chris


----------



## pjk (May 7, 2006)

Updated May 7, 2006.


----------



## Cetron (May 12, 2006)

3x3x3:

Single: 15.72
Average: 20.87

I lost my 4x4x4 timings...


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 29, 2006)

Krnballerzzz (Andrew Kang)

3x3
Single: 8.52 
Avg of 10: 13.87
Avg of 100: 15.98
One Hand Single: 30.96 


4x4 Cube Single: 1:20.45
4x4 One Hand Single: 2:25.30

5x5 Cube Single: 3:03.52
5x5 One Hand Single: 7:50.60

5x5 OH was my 3rd attempt. I will get better!


----------



## Erik (May 31, 2006)

Times for an update, a lot records have been smashed again.

2x2: 1.68 
2x2: 5.01 avg
3x3: 11.54
3x3: 15.87 avg
3x3: 33.50 (1-Handed)
3x3: 1:41.66 (feet)
3x3: 2:00.68 (feet avg)
4x4: 1:17.39
4x4: 1:31.09 avg
5x5: 3:37.11
5x5: 3:57.83 avg
Magic: 1.60
Magic: 1.72 avg
Clock: 9.12
Clock: 12.56 avg
Megaminx: 1:49.30
Megaminx: 1:58.35
Square-1: 4:34.68
Pyraminx: 25.81


----------



## mmwfung (May 31, 2006)

Update:

*3x3x3*
Single solve: 12.73 (lucky: 11.56, PLL skip)
Average of 10/12: 16.67
*4x4x4*
Single solve: 52.00
Average of 10/12: 1:02.90
*5x5x5*
Single solve: 1:49.47
Average of 5/7: 2:03.05
Average of 10/12: 2:06.06
*Square-1*
Single solve: 17.72 (lucky: 11.41, skip 2 steps out of 5)
Average of 10/12: 24.43
*2x2x2*
average of 10: 8.21


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Jun 1, 2006)

Guillaume Meunier

3x3x3 Single : 9.86s (lucky : 6.89s, lol just LL skip sorry :unsure: )
3x3x3 Average of 12 : 13.38s
3x3x3 Average of 100 : 14.70s

4x4x4 Single : 1:28.23s
4x4x4 Average of 12 : 1:57.14s

I would like some better times <_< !!


----------



## tj9991 (Jun 8, 2006)

3x3x3 PB lucky: 42
3x3x3 PB non-lucky: 47
3x3x3 average of 12: 63.18


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2006)

I will update all of those shortly. Thanks!


----------



## deKeijzer (Jun 17, 2006)

Single solve (partially lucky) 3x3: 58,00
Average 3x3 10/12: 82,45

Well, I don`t think anyone will be amazed by this, but just hold on and see how I`ll get better the next 2 (no school!!) months


----------



## pjk (Jun 21, 2006)

Update June 20th.


----------



## Richard (Jun 30, 2006)

3x3 single solve 21.47 sec
3x3 Avg (10) 29.82 sec
4x4 single solve 3 min 12 sec
2x2 single solve 9.88 sec


----------



## mmwfung (Jun 30, 2006)

Update:

*3x3x3*
Single solve: 12.73 (lucky: 11.56, PLL skip)
Average of 10/12: 16.67
*4x4x4*
Single solve: 51.21
Average of 10/12: 1:02.60
*5x5x5*
Single solve: 1:49.47 (lucky: 1:46.16, PLL skip)
Average of 5/7: 2:03.05
Average of 10/12: 2:05.63
*Square-1*
Single solve: 17.72 (lucky: 11.41, skip 2 steps out of 5)
Average of 10/12: 24.43
*2x2x2*
Single solve: 4.23
average of 10: 7.70

Michael Fung


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 1, 2006)

Add:

3x3 computer cube: 12.34 (lucky 9.xx)
3x3 computer average of 10: 17.30 seconds


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 4, 2006)

*2x2*(02/07/06)
9.834 sec

*3x3*(30/05/05)
25.447 sec

*3x3 OH*(16/06/06)
1:49.139 

*4x4*(07/06/06)
3:35.76

all non-lucky


----------



## Richard (Jul 12, 2006)

PJK, you should get make an updated list with everyones info. That would make it much easier then finding whoever you want within these 5 different pages...


----------



## pjk (Jul 13, 2006)

Richie, everyone's info is updated on the first post, except these last four posts that I haven't got to yet.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 13, 2006)

2x2x2
Best Time Overall: 10.13
Best Average: 15.48 (12, removing best and worst)

3x3x3
Best Time Overall: 21.75
Best Average: 35.48 (12, removing best and worst)

4x4x4
Best Time Overall: 1.52.67
Best Average: 2.19.95 (7, removing best and worst)

5x5x5
Best Time Overall: 3.38.03
Best Average: 4.08.41 (7, removing best and worst)


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 20, 2006)

I keep mine on speedcubing.com updated, so here is a compilation of them:

2x2x2 single: 6.31 (I don't keep track of this very well)
2x2x2 average (10/12): 10.02 (I haven't tried anymore in the last 2 years)
3x3x3 single: 13.00 (this is meaningless I think)
3x3x3 average (10/12): 22.16 (over a year ago)
4x4x4 single: 1:28.71
4x4x4 average (10/12): 1:41.63
5x5x5 single: 2:15.94
5x5x5 average (5/7): 2:32.21 (constantly getting broken)


-Doug


----------



## pjk (Jul 20, 2006)

List updated July 20th, 2006.


----------



## FrankMorris (Jul 21, 2006)

an Update

3x3x3 single: 14.07
5x5x5 avg: 2:08.20

Still only using official times


----------



## MasterofRubix (Jul 26, 2006)

update for me too:

Pyraminx: 0:13.20 min
Rubik's Cube OH: 1:29.4 min
Rubik's Revenge: 2:23.3 min
Rubik's Cube single solve: 0:20.89 min


----------



## Alberto_R_O (Aug 4, 2006)

an update too

3x3x3 single: 19.36 (17.40 pll skip)
3x3x3 average(10/12): 25.11
4x4x4 single: 1.32.75
4x4x4 average(10/12): 1.55.23


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 4, 2006)

AHA Kal El, than I have exposed your secret identity ;-}

Place	Name	Country	Competition	1st	2nd	3rd	4th	5th	Best	Worst	Average
1	Frank Morris	USA	Draughons Eastern competition 2006	2:17.39	1:58.56	2:01.31	2:15.35	2:07.93	1:58.56	2:17.39	2:08.20 AR


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 13, 2006)

Most of these are on speedcubing.com, too.


*Snake* (from a straight line into a ball)
single: 1.86
average of 10: sub-3 (I never take averages...)

*Magic*
single: 1.50
average: 1.8x (I'm not sure... Something like that)
OH single: 2.35
OH average of 10: sub-3 (I don't like averages...)

*2x2x2*
single: 3.87
average of 10: 7.72

*3x3x3*
single: 11.20
average of 10: 14.99
average of 100: sub-17 (I don't remember the exact average, but around 16.6 I think)
OH single: 26.74
OH average of 10: 38.36
BLD single: 3:15.0
computer cube single: 11.90 (not lucky)
21 PLL algs: 42.25
21 PLL algs average of 10: 46.74
most moves per minute: 741

*4x4x4*
single: 1:29.xx (it was sub-1:30)
average: 1:47.xx (not sure about this... it might be faster)


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 14, 2006)

Single solve 2x2: 18.31 seconds
Average 2x2 10/12: 20.5

Single solve 3x3: 54.00 seconds
Average 3x3 10/12: 62.45 seconds

Single solve 5x5: 8 minutes


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2006)

Updated September 1, 2006.


----------



## Richard (Oct 26, 2006)

3x3 single solve 16.52sec
3x3 Avg (10) 26.34 sec


----------



## annon (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I'm definitely new to actual speedcubing.

Best single:
2x2: 11.26
3x3: 39.86

Average of 10:
2x2: 14.52
3x3: 48.95

I haven't finished learning my 5x5, and I'm hoping to get a 4x4 for Christmas.


----------



## pjk (Dec 2, 2006)

Updated Dec. 1, 2006


----------



## annon (Dec 4, 2006)

3x3 update:
Single: 36.56
Average: 38.89


----------



## Harris Chan (Dec 8, 2006)

3x3 computer cube: 9.78 seconds (lucky 7.55)
3x3 computer average of 10: 10.47 seconds


----------



## mmwfung (Dec 9, 2006)

3x3x3 single solve: 12.73 (lucky: 11.56, PLL skip)
3x3x3 average of 10/12: 16.67
4x4x4 single solve: 48.34
4x4x4 average of 10/12: 58.38
5x5x5 single solve: 1:43.17
5x5x5 sverage of 5/7: 1:52.57
5x5x5 average of 10/12: 1:56.74
Square-1 single solve: 17.72 (lucky: 11.41, skip 2 steps out of 5)
Square-1 average of 10/12: 24.43
2x2x2 single solve: 4.23
2x2x2 average of 10: 7.70

Michael Fung


----------



## Son Chang-Hwan (Dec 17, 2006)

333 single 11.22 sec
333 average 17.39 sec
My Webpage(Cube Life)


----------



## kuyanikko (Jan 19, 2007)

Roger S. Solema

3x3x3
Fastest Lucky: 13.53
Fastest Non-lucky: 16.60

Best Rolling average of 10/12: 20.16
Best Average of 100: 22.49

those best averages were just done tonight. pretty happy =D lol!


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2007)

*3x3x3*
single: 36s
average of 10: 59s
BLD single: 2:36min
BLD average of 5: 4:10min


----------



## Erik (Jan 19, 2007)

update:
Name: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 1.67
2x2 avg: 3.86

3x3: 8.92
3x3 avg: 13.25
3x3 avg of 100: 14.87
3x3 computer: 9.76

4x4: 49.69
4x4 avg: 1:03.99

5x5: 1:52.71
avg of 5 5x5: 2:08.35
avg of 10 : not yet.

3x3OH: 18.75	
3x3OH avg: 26.33

3x3feet: 1:24.64
3x3feet avg: 1:43.74

megaminx: 1:15.94
megaminx avg: 1:28.12

2x2 BLD: 25.25
3x3 BLD: 2:44.81

pyraminx: 9.80
pyraminx avg: 14.96

clock: 8.74
clock avg: 10.53

magic: 0.97
magic avg: 1.13

Mmagic: 2.78
Mmagic avg: 2.99

----------------
cupstacking cykle: 11.25
cupstacking cykle: 12.70
----------------


----------



## pjk (Jan 26, 2007)

Update January 26, 2007


----------



## BashTheFash (Jan 28, 2007)

Clayne Hawley

Pb: <s>26.06</s> 25.79
best average 32.95 seconds.
Magic: 3.24

There are others, but its nothing to brag about..


----------



## marcvanbeest (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Marc van Beest
3x3x3 single: 10.17 
3x3x3 average(10/12): 13.65
3x3x3 average of 100: 14.74

3x3x3 OH single: 15.78, (14.24 pll skip)
3x3x3 OH average(10/12): 21.93
3x3x3 OH average of 100: 25.05 (did this a while ago)

3x3x3 keychain single: 15.98, (15.02 Pll ksip)
3x3x3 keychain average(10/12): 18.14

3x3x3 keychain OH single: 32.52
3x3x3 keychain OH average(10/12): 42.79

4x4x4 single: 49.55
4x4x4 average(10/12): 58.76

4x4x4 OH single: 1:56.42 (pll skip) I've forgotten my non lcuky best single...
4x4x4 OH average(10/12): 2:35.67

5x5x5 single: 1:58.16 
5x5x5 average(5/7): 2:08.87


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: John-Michael Clay
3x3x3 single: 31.69
3x3x3 average: 50.3


----------



## gn17 (Jan 28, 2007)

3x3x3 single: 32.57
3x3x3 average (10/12): 44.40

Still a long way to go.


----------



## jwoelmer2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Joshua Woelmer
3x3x3 fastest: 34.96 secs
3x3x3 average (10/12): 46.68 secs


----------



## Son Chang-Hwan (Jan 31, 2007)

New record~

333 avg 15.62

333 OH single 21.26 Video
(http://cubelife.oranc.co.kr/zb5/?sid=5748&article_srl=333)
OH avg 31.59

http://cubelife.oranc.co.kr/


----------



## longshot789 (Jan 31, 2007)

Name: Alex Sterling
3x3x3
Best Solve: 23.45
Best Average: 31.23

I have 4x4x4's and 5x5x5's now, but I'm not up to speed yet. And I have a minx i can solve, but heck i've only been doing this for 4 months...


----------



## gn17 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gn17_@Jan 28 2007, 09:48 PM
> * 3x3x3 single: 32.57
> 3x3x3 average (10/12): 44.40
> 
> Still a long way to go. *


 Time for some changes:

Name: Sean Wong
3x3x3 single: 28.52 seconds
3x3x3 average (10/12): 36.15 seconds

"What's with the sudden jump in times?" you may be wondering. The answer lies in my new DIY cube that came the other day. Lubed it up, and I'm loving it right now. Thing about my previous cube with the 44.40 average is that it was done on an extremely terrible cube. I would have tons of trouble getting around 45 second averages, but I easily average under 40 with my new cube.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 5, 2007)

Name: Mike Davis
2x2 best solve: 6.07
2x2 best average: 12.xx (I can't remember exact time)
2x2 blindfolded: 1:03.xx
3x3 best solve: 19.4
3x3 best average: 26.34
3x3 OH: 63.07
3x3 blindfolded: 3:05.34
4x4 best solve: 2:35.xx (I don't solve this enough)
5x5 best solve: 6:09.xx (I don't do this enough either, hah)


----------



## MikeD (Feb 5, 2007)

Name : Mike Davis


2x2 average 12.30^^^

add to the above records. Thank you.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 6, 2007)

Krnballerzzz (Andrew Kang)
3x3 Time: 7.12
3x3 Avg: 11.72 
3x3 Avg of 100: 13.53
3x3 OH: 19.43
3x3 OH Avg: 29.89
4x4 Single: 1:04.78
4x4 Avg: 1:20.77
4x4 OH: 2:25.30
5x5 Cube: 2:13.37
5x5 OH: 5:32.74
3x3 42 Cube Marathon: 11:41.75
3x3 1 Hour Marathon: 208 Cubes solved
3x3 24 Hour Marathon: 3142 in 21.5 hours


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 7, 2007)

3x3x3 Best: 1:32
3x3x3 Average: About 1:45. (Worst of 3 tries.)

Pitiful, but I just felt like putting in up there. ^.^


----------



## pjk (Feb 10, 2007)

Updated February 9, 2007


----------



## thnbgr (Feb 22, 2007)

3 x 3 x 3
Best: 13.99
Average 10/12: 16.45

4 x 4 x 4
Best: 1:03:78
Average 10/12: 1:34:02

3 x 3 x 3 x 3
Best: 4hrs 17min

3 x 3 x 3 x 3 x 3
Best: 35hrs

3 x 3
Best: 0:34


----------



## Arakron (Feb 25, 2007)

25-Feb
3x3 single 42.61
3x3 avg 10/12 60
5x5 single 9:25

3-Mar
2x2 single 21.09
2x2 avg 3/5 42.86
3x3 single 37.53
3x3 avg 10/12 50.67
5x5 single 6:08
5x5 avg 3/5 8:44

6-Mar
2x2 single 11.50
5x5 single 5:51

8-Mar
2x2 avg 3/5 24.91

11-Mar
5x5 single 5:41
5x5 avg 3/5 6:21

12-Mar
5x5 single 5:01
5x5 avg 3/5 5:56
4x4 single 3:04

15-Mar
2x2 single 10.22
2x2 avg 19.09
4x4 single 2:43

18-Mar
(3x3 switch to fridrich f2l)
3x3 avg 10/12 58.15
2x2 single 6.78

23-Mar
2x2 avg 3/5 12.17
2x2 avg 10/12 15.05
3x3 single 34.20
3x3 avg 3/5 41.72
3x3 avg 10/12 43.06
3x3 avg of 100 48.80
4x4 single 2:36
4x4 avg 3/5 3:02

25-Mar
3x3 single 29.75
3x3 avg 3/5 39.72
3x3 avg 10/12 41.12
3x3 avg of 100 48.28
3x3 OH single 1:50
3x3 OH avg 3/5 2:28
4x4 single 2:29
5x5 avg 3/5 5:14

30-Mar
3x3 avg 10/12 41.03
3x3 avg of 100 44.93

2-Apr
3x3 single 26.66
3x3 avg 3/5 36.80
3x3 avg 10/12 39.66
3x3 avg of 100 42.55

3-Apr
5x5 single 4:37

6-Apr
4x4 single 2:23
3x3 avg 10/12 38.33
3x3 avg 3/5 35.64

8-Apr
2x2 single 4.89

12-Apr
3x3 avg 10/12 37.57

13-Apr
3x3 single 25.23
3x3 avg 3/5 34.51
3x3 avg 10/12 35.60
3x3 avg 100 39.41

14-Apr
3x3 single 24.91
3x3 avg 3/5 31.39
3x3 avg 10/12 33.66
3x3 avg 100 38.07
5x5 single 3:46.92
5x5 avg 3/5 4:13.99
5x5 avg 10/12 4:40.10


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Feb 25, 2007)

I need to update my scores, they've greatly improved.

3x3x3 Best: 1:06
3x3x3 Average: 1:14 (5 tries)
3x3x3 OH: 4:29 (Lucky)

2x2x2 Best: 6 seconds (It just solved itself!)
2x2x2 Average: 30 seconds (3 tries)

4x4x4 Best: 7:01 (I was just lucky here, there wasn't a paridy.)

5x5x5 Best: 16:00 (Close approximation) 


I'm not sure how I jumped so quickly. Lubing my cube totally helped, but only by 10 seconds. My hands were just blazing the night I timed myself.
The 6 seconds for the 2x2x2 was crazy. All I did was do the white side, and then it was done. I might have gotten 5 seconds if I wasn't so shocked.


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2007)

Check out my times in my signature! I'm super happy. Yesterday I had a sub-50 streak at the end of the say so today I expect to have a new average again. I also have a new best time of 36.653 seconds, non-lucky! I'm super happy.


----------



## dChan (Mar 7, 2007)

Shaved off a few milliseconds on my best time and I have a new 48.46 avg.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lt-UnReaL_@Jan 28 2007, 09:16 PM
> * Name: John-Michael Clay
> 3x3x3 single: 31.69
> 3x3x3 average: 50.3 *


 Improved now. 

Name: John-Michael Clay
3x3x3 single: 29.25
3x3x3 average: 45.93


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 13, 2007)

3x3x3 Best: 31.67 seconds
3x3x3 Average: 54.43 seconds (out of 10)

4x4x4 Best: 2:48.44
4x4x4 Average: 3:00.19

5x5x5 Best: 3:05.87 - *new time!*

Kinda sucks how my 5x5 time is approaching my 4x4 time...

Edit: New best 3x3 time, made today on a friend's cube.


----------



## Arakron (Mar 13, 2007)

Exocorsair, what method do you use? I'm curious because your times are right around mine. I use a working corner F2L for 3 C/E pairs, then for the last 5 corners/edges I do EO EP CP CO. Currently working on switching to Fridrich F2L and EO CP CO EP


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 14, 2007)

For the 3x3, I use Fridrich F2L, EO OLL PLL.

I think I should be faster, but my recognition is rather slow, taking anywhere from 20-40 seconds for the F2L, and the last layer is around 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Hubdra (Mar 18, 2007)

Since I just broke my 3x3 Avg, I'll post all of my best times.


3x3 Single: 23.38
3x3 Average: 32.54 seconds (Avg of 12, take out best and worst)
3x3OH: 1:15.xx 

I don't remember my best 5x5 time, I need to learn some more algs, and then I can really get that time down.


----------



## TheRealAdaam (Mar 19, 2007)

3x3 Best: 37.1
3x3 Average: 50.38 (So close to sub-50!)

Yay!!


----------



## Arakron (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheRealAdaam_@Mar 19 2007, 10:12 PM
> * 3x3 Best: 37.1
> 3x3 Average: 50.38 (So close to sub-50!)
> 
> Yay!! *


 My times - 37.53 single, 50.67 avg. I think this calls for a competition..maybe after I get back to those times with fridrich f2l/4 look ll


----------



## dChan (Mar 20, 2007)

I have some new times!

*3x3x3 Best*-31.75 sec
Non-lucky case. I had either a J or an edge cycle as my perm case and my F2L only had one c/e edge pair come together by itself(usually I have 2). My F2l probably took my 25 seconds(lately my F2L has been slow but my OLL and PLL are super fast).

*3x3x3 Average*-40.37 sec
I did multiple 'out of 5' averages and my time went kept going lower and lower. I was at a hotel and suddenly I was hitting sub 40s every few solves. Yesterday I had a field day with 35 and sub 35 times. At least 1 in every 5 solves was in this range. 

*3x3x3 Best*-1:25.84 sec
I got this time while I was standing in line at Staples(I carry a stopwatch around). It was pretty cool because I knew the people behind me were watching so it felt really good.

*3x3x3 OH Average*-1:33.31 sec
Want to make it to the top 100 OH cubers list so I'm practicing really hard to get my time down. I use a block method for my F2L when doing OH solves. It usually takes me around 40-50 seconds to completed and my OLL is divided into two parts so that takes a little while.


----------



## bonhomme (Mar 22, 2007)

hi everybody. my times at this day. 

3x3x3 Best : 27 sec
3x3x3 Average : 40.735 sec
3x3x3 OH Best : 1 min 39 sec
Method : Fridich

Excuse me in advance for my bad english, I'm french.


----------



## dChan (Mar 29, 2007)

New 3x3x3 times. I got my second sub-30 yesterday, and when I get a sub of my usual average that usually means my time is about to dip, so I'm practicing really had now! I'm still using a keyhole F2L(with some ZBF2L algs so I can skip the reast of the 56 algs needed for orientation) but I am also learning an empty slot-style F2L with one edge placed by itself at the end.

3x3x3 Best-28.14 sec
3x3x3 Average-37.44 sec


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2007)

Updated March 29, 2007


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

New times!

3X3X3 Best is 27.xx seconds
I was so excited I couldn't press my stopwatch properly.

My avg. is around 32 seconds, but I'm too lazy to do all the mat, so this is my comp avg. 33.06. 

There are a lot of times where I look at the time and I'm about to make it into the 20s, but then I get so excited I started moving too frantically which results in lockups and non sub-30 times .


----------



## Arakron (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 3 2007, 06:07 PM
> * New times!
> 
> 3X3X3 Best is 27.xx seconds
> ...


 Hm, 2 weeks ago your avg was almost 10 seconds slower, and almost exactly equal to mine now. Any tips on getting your times to drop that fast? The last time it happened to me (50 to 40) the difference was learning Fridrich F2L.


----------



## choipster (Apr 4, 2007)

3x3x3
best - 53 seconds
average - 1:17 (out of 10)


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

Check my sig for my new times.

I got a new personal best! 26.94! Actually it would have been 24 seconds if I hadn't wasted time looking a the clock gand saying |"NO WAY NO WAY!" throughout. Man, I'm getting faster!


----------



## aznblur (Apr 6, 2007)

HOLY CRAP! I just timed myself, and in 2 weeks I went from 35.02 seconds average of 12 to 28.03 seconds.

That list includes my fastest non-lucky time - 24 seconds.

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Apr 06 11:24:01 EST 2007 -----
Cubes Solved: 12 
Average: 28.03
Fastest Time: 24.00
Slowest Time: 32.60
Standard Deviation: 02.72
Individual Times:
25.78
27.50
31.30
29.80
24.78
27.50
29.81
32.60
29.71
25.18
24.00
28.36


----------



## zuko (Apr 6, 2007)

im still kinda new to the whole speed cubing thing but with a starting method my best time was 1:05, but i average around 1 min 30 seconds im learning the petrus method now i really like it, so hopfuly ill be able to drop my times over the next few months


----------



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

I know I am posting here a lot, but I broke my record again.. ON VIDEO! My sis will put up my cube stuff soon.

New record: 25.56


----------



## xxbr3ndanxx (Apr 10, 2007)

Name: Brendan Trinh

3x3
PB Single - 21.64
PB Average - 32.12
2x2
PB Single - 1.78 (THIS SOUNDS FAKE BUT IT WAS A REALLY REALLY LUCKY SOLVE!)
PB Average - 11.00


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 10, 2007)

> *PB Single - 1.78 (THIS SOUNDS FAKE BUT IT WAS A REALLY REALLY LUCKY SOLVE!)*



That is why you should discard lucky solves! I once had a 20 moves scramble that resulted in a Sune + U-correction. Picking it up, dropping it and stopping the timer took longer than solving it.


----------



## Speedanator (Apr 13, 2007)

I still have some way to go...

2x2x2:

Single Solve PB: 17.88 s

3x3x3:

Single Solve PB: 46.70 s
Average of 12 PB: 60.79 s

4x4x4:

Single Solve PB: 4:55 min

5x5x5:

Single Solve PB: 11:49 min


----------



## Arakron (Apr 14, 2007)

Have been updating my post in page 7, but I think today's times are deserving of a new post.

14-Apr
3x3 single 24.91
3x3 avg 3/5 31.39
3x3 avg 10/12 33.66
3x3 avg 100 38.07
5x5 single 3:46.92
5x5 avg 3/5 4:13.99
5x5 avg 10/12 4:40.10


3x3 improvement is around 2s from yesterday, 4s from 2 days ago. 5x5 improvement is exactly a minute, within a couple hundredths. Great day, and it's not even over yet!


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2007)

I reached a point where my times are 50/50 between 20s and 30s. Mostly it is because of the transition from F2L to OLL because of the weird F2L-edge controlling system I am using where i try to preserve the orientation of the above edges or try to flip certain ones while I am doing the last c/e pair. So it slows me down when I have a 'blank' OLL then I have to do two algs to orient all edges. My new times are in my sig. My OH is way betetr now, I just need to warm up a bit and pa attention so I don't use too many moves and slow my time down. I also like to perform algs and rotate the cube at the same tie so I can get ready for the next alg, so that is helping my times.


----------



## choipster (Apr 16, 2007)

ive been breaking my personal bests every time i cube now. usually by only 1 seconds or something like that, but it still feels pretty good. 

3x3x3 fastest: 38.08 seconds, average out of 10: 49.65 seconds


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry for double posting. But it's a momentous occasion: SUB 20!!



3x3 Single:19.83 (this was right after a really bad 40 time lol)

3x3 Avg:28.XX

3x3OH: 57.XX

5x5 Single: 4:45.XX

5x5 Avg: er...don't remember, will check later.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 18, 2007)

Congratulations Hubdra, welcome to the sub-20 single solve club!

Now do it on average  Or at least once more, non-lucky.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 18, 2007)

3x3x3
Best: 34.14
Average: 48.44

I took that average today. I took five, twelve cube averages (dropping the best and the worst, 10/12), then from those five averages I dropped the best and worst, then averaged the middle three. It was a total of 60 solves.


----------



## pjk (Apr 18, 2007)

Updating now.

Again, if you have new times to add, please copy all the info you have so far on the list, paste it, edit it, and create a new reply. This way I can just copy your post and paste over your old list. Thanks


----------



## Erik (Apr 18, 2007)

Updated mines on page 6... I'll remove this post soon..


----------



## pjk (Apr 19, 2007)

Erik, please post a new reply with updates. If everyone just edited each post, I would have to go through all the pages and check often. It makes it 100 times easier if you all just replied with all the changes so I can just copy and paste it.


----------



## Arakron (Apr 19, 2007)

Updating with the whole thing:
---
Arakron
2x2
single 4.89
avg 3/5 12/17
avg 10/12 15.05
3x3
single 24.91
avg 3/5 30.38
avg 10/12 32.92
avg 100 36.23
OH single 1:50
OH avg 3/5 2:28
4x4
single 1:58
avg 3/5 2:18.44
avg 10/12 2:36
5x5
single 3:47
avg 3/5 4:14
avg 10/12 4:40
6x6 single 12:00
7x7 single 47:51
8x8 single 34:10
Megaminx single 10:34
---
Hopefully soon adding more big cubes, square-1, and a sub-30 3x3 avg


----------



## Erik (Apr 19, 2007)

update:
Name: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 1.67
2x2 avg: 3.86

3x3: 8.92
3x3 avg: 13.25
3x3 avg of 100: 14.87
3x3 computer: 9.76

4x4: 49.69
4x4 avg: 1:03.99

5x5: 1:52.71
avg of 5 5x5: 2:08.35
avg of 10 : not yet.

3x3OH: 18.75
3x3OH avg: 26.33

3x3feet: 1:24.64
3x3feet avg: 1:43.74

megaminx: 1:15.94
megaminx avg: 1:28.12

2x2 BLD: 25.25
3x3 BLD: 2:44.81

pyraminx: 9.80
pyraminx avg: 14.96

clock: 8.74
clock avg: 10.53

magic: 0.97
magic avg: 1.13

Mmagic: 2.78
Mmagic avg: 2.99

----------------
cupstacking cykle: 11.25
cupstacking cykle: 12.70
----------------


----------



## deKeijzer (Apr 19, 2007)

Best average 3x3: 54.57 (10/12)
Best single 3x3: 55.12 (non lucky), 42.91 (very lucky, edge orientation skip and corner permutation skip)


----------



## Speedanator (Apr 19, 2007)

UPDATE:

2x2x2:

Single Solve PB: 10.50 s (7.98 s, lucky)
Average of 10/12 PB: 17.67 s

3x3x3:

Single Solve PB: 29.16 s (28.33 s, lucky)
Average of 10/12 PB: 37.25 s

4x4x4:

Single Solve PB: 2:36.95 min
Average of 5/7 PB: 3:44.99 min

5x5x5:

Single Solve PB: 7:06.91 min


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2007)

3x3 avg: 20.98sec
4x4 single: 97.23sec
5x5 single: 3:12
5x5 avg: 3:34.32


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

2x2x2
Best: 12.46
Average: 16.11

3x3x3
Best: 27.65
Average: 36.01

3x3x3 OH
Best: 2:09.50
Average: 2:27.13


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got new times, yay! I've reached my goal of a sub-60 OH average and have a new best OH time. Plus my 3x3x3 avg. is very close to my goal of sub-25. I hope I do as good as these times or better at Caltech.

3x3x3 Best-21.45 sec
3x3x3 Average-26.22 sec
3x3x3 OH Best-48.68 sec
3x3x3 OH Average-58.90 sec


----------



## Tomarse (May 7, 2007)

3x3x3 best 26.xx
3x3x3 avg 46.xx
3x3x3 OH 1 minute 40 ish avg
3x3x3 BLD - Yet to achieve a successful solve
4x4x4 best 2 mins 50
4x4x4 avg 4 mins


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 7, 2007)

Time to update...

3x3x3 Best: 21.93 seconds
3x3x3 Average: 32.30 seconds (out of 5)

4x4x4 Best: 1:57.59
4x4x4 Average: 2:11.98 (out of 5)

5x5x5 Best: 2:28.17
5x5x5 Average: 2:51.70 (10 out of 12)


----------



## Piotr (May 8, 2007)

Piotr K?zka

2x2x2 best: 3,27
2x2x2 avg: 5,44
2x2x2 avg of 100: 6,88

3x3x3 best: 10,81
3x3x3 best LC: 8,41
3x3x3 avg: 14,62
3x3x3 avg of 100: 15,46

3x3x3 noinspection: 13,50
3x3x3 noinspection avg: 17,66

3x3x3 OH best: 25,78
3x3x3 OH best LC: 21,98(PLL skip) 
3x3x3 OH avg: 34,46

3x3x3 BFD best: 3:26.38

3x3x3 with feet best: 4:50.00

4x4x4 best: 56,19
4x4x4 avg: 1:06.07
4x4x4 avg of 100: 1:15:24

4x4x4 OH best: 4:20.89

5x5x5 best: 2:01.42
5x5x5 avg: 2:23.87

pyraminx best: 5,61
pyraminx best LC: 2,69 (7 moves )
pyraminx avg: 7,24
pyraminx avg of 100: 7,47

2x2x2 computer best: 5,47

3x3x3 computer (gabbasoft) best: 18,87
3x3x3 computer (gabbasoft) avg: 22,99

4x4x4 computer best: 1:22.23
4x4x4 computer avg: 1:38.51

5x5x5 computer best: 2:54.61

6x6x6 computer best: 6:06.07

7x7x7 computer best: 13:16.10

8x8x8 computer best: 28:57.15

9x9x9 computer best: 29:34.09

20x20x20 computer best: 4h 54 min 29.84sec

Barrel/Octagon best: 21,84
Barrel/Octagon avg: 30,25

Fisher's cube best: 39.08
Fisher's cube avg: 1:04.48

3x3x3 supercube best: 17,34
3x3x3 supercube avg: 28,97


----------



## Cubinator (May 8, 2007)

Just beat both my PBs for the 3x3 today (single and average), so I suppose I should add myself to this list.

3x3
Single solve: 22.98
Average (10/12): 28.65

4x4
Single Solve: 3:03

Magic
Single Solve: 1.55

2x2
Single Solve: 14.59

I really need to get better at all of these. Too bad my 5x5 and Magic are broken, and that my 2x2 stinks (it's transparent, turns horribly, is made of some bizarre kind of plastic, has very light colors on the stickers, and a different color scheme than what I usually use). I should practice 4x4 more...


----------



## Richard (May 14, 2007)

3x3 single solve
15.05 sec


----------



## dChan (May 14, 2007)

3x3x3 Best 19.30

I had 3 19s within four days! In order I got 19.60, 19.30, and 19.95. I hope to be averaging 20 seconds soon.
I also have a 55.xx second OH average with a best time of 43.xx seconds. I'll get the exact times later.


----------



## Cubinator (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cubinator_@May 8 2007, 09:35 PM
> * Just beat both my PBs for the 3x3 today (single and average), so I suppose I should add myself to this list.
> 
> 3x3
> ...


 3x3
Single solve: 22.38
Average (10/12): 28.65
BLD Single: 7:19.96

4x4
Single Solve: 3:03
OH Single: 8:02.75

Magic
Single Solve: 1.55

2x2
Single Solve: 14.59

Here's my update.


----------



## dChan (Jun 7, 2007)

New update for ALL of my times:

*3x3x3 Best*-16.31 sec
*3x3x3 Average*-24.23 sec
*3x3x3 OH Best*-42.77 sec
*3x3x3 OH Average*-49.09 sec

That 16 sec solve was so amazing. I had gotten a 17 and a 19 before that then I got a 16 and it was just great. I'm getting closer to all of my goals. By the end of the ear I hope to average sub-15 on the speedsolve and sub-40 OH.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 10, 2007)

3x3x3 single: 23.55
3x3x3 average: 28.614


----------



## Jack (Jun 10, 2007)

2x2x2 single: 7.12

3x3x3 single: 16.19
3x3x3 average: 22.03

3x3x3 OH single: 36.59
3x3x3 OH average: 45.06

3x3x3 BLD single: 6:24.56

4x4x4 single: 1:17.11

5x5x5 single: 3:50.50

Magic single: 1.47

Megaminx: 2:52.66


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 11, 2007)

Update for the month:


3x3x3 Best: 21.93 seconds
3x3x3 Average: 25.45 seconds (out of 5)

4x4x4 Best: 1:24.00
4x4x4 Average: 1:52.73 (out of 5)

5x5x5 Best: 2:13.16
5x5x5 Average: 2:36.20 (out of 10)

Edit: 5x5x5 times on 6/14.


----------



## apoplectic (Jun 14, 2007)

my first timed solve:

111.652

yea i know it sucks


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Jun 19, 2007)

3x3x3 Best: 13.12 (non-lucky)
3x3x3 Best Avg: 21.xx
3x3x3 Real Avg: about 23 seconds

3x3x3 OH Best: 29.77 (lucky)
3x3x3 OH Best Avg: 41.xx

3x3x3 BLD Best: 7:56
3x3x3 BLD Best Avg: DNF (lol...)
:lol:


----------



## Karthik (Jun 26, 2007)

3x3 best(non-lucky): 32.xx secs
3x3 average: 47.xx secs
I dont have any other puzzles right now


----------



## MYKE (Jun 26, 2007)

MYKE GREGORY

3X3X3...1min and 2secs
avrage is about 1 minuite 40/50


----------



## aznblur (Jun 27, 2007)

3x3x3 Best : 18.53 seconds
4x4x4 Best : 1.41.69
5x5x5 Best : 2:51.34


----------



## ArminK (Jun 27, 2007)

3x3x3
Best single: 42.22 sec
Average 10/12: 57.51


----------



## Toojdwin (Jul 2, 2007)

3x3x3
Single: 17.44
Average: 23.23
BLD: 2:07.56

5x5x5
Single: 3:03.45
Average: 3:15.73
BLD: 38:14.xy


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2007)

2x2x2 Best: 7.58
2x2x2 Average: 14.32
2x2x2 BLD Best: 1:14.57

3x3x3 Best: 27.56
3x3x3 Average: 37.84
3x3x3 BLD Best (non-lucky): 3:33.36
3x3x3 BLD Average: 5:14.78

3x3x3 OH Best: 1:07.51
3x3x3 OH Average: 2:06.43

4x4x4 Best: 2:19.11
4x4x4 Average: 3:12.56
4x4x4 BLD Best: 63:42.73

5x5x5 Best: 3:40.37
5x5x5 Average: 4:19.44


----------



## davidcon (Jul 5, 2007)

3x3x3 Best: 37.561
3x3x3 Average (out of 12): 51.180

I really need to get some more puzzles.


----------



## Richard (Jul 5, 2007)

3x3 single: 11.75
3x3 avg (12): 17.32
2x2 single: 4.67
2x2 avg (12): 6.78
4x4 single: 84:38
4x4 avg (12): 105.23
5x5 single: 160:41
5x5 avg: 178.19
3x3 bld: 183.34


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 5, 2007)

3x3 best: 10.45
3x3 average: 17.05
3x3 BLD best: 136.xx

4x4 best: 164.xx

3x3 OH best: 30.96
3x3 OH average: 45 or something... BACON FOR GOVERNOR!


----------



## apoplectic (Jul 14, 2007)

new times for a new diy cube:

3x3x3 best:1:05.94
3x3x3 avarage:1:14.81

big improvement over last time.shaved off almost 50 seconds!


----------



## pjk (Jul 14, 2007)

Updating list now.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 14, 2007)

3x3x3
Single: 23.55
Lucky Single: 18.6
Average: 28.614


----------



## pjk (Jul 14, 2007)

Updated list.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 16, 2007)

3x3x3
Average: 27.20


----------



## Sturkman11 (Jul 17, 2007)

*My TImes*

Andrew Sturkie

3x3

Best solve: 23.14(lucky OLL skip)
Best average of 10: 32.33
Normal Average:38.99(out of 10)

Yep, Thats about it!


----------



## hdskull (Jul 26, 2007)

all my times are in my signature 

(best single/best avg of 5)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 26, 2007)

New records in signature. :F


----------



## Speedanator (Jul 27, 2007)

* 2x2x2:*
Single Solve PB: 10.19 s (5.22 s, very lucky. Whole LL skip.)
Average of 10/12 PB: 16.95 s
*
3x3x3:*
Single Solve PB: 27.11 s (24.85 s, lucky)
Average of 10/12 PB: 37.05 s
Blindfolded (single): 9:11.47 min
*
4x4x4:*
Single Solve PB: 2:35.20 min
Average of 5/7 PB: 3:44.99 min

* 5x5x5:*
Single Solve PB: 7:06.91 min


----------



## ArminK (Aug 14, 2007)

3x3x3
Best single: 36.81 sec
Average 10/12: 48.86


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 15, 2007)

Updated list.

That list is also somewhat unwieldy. :S


----------



## hdskull (Aug 18, 2007)

i got a BLD time! please add that in  thank you.


----------



## clincher (Aug 21, 2007)

*2x2x2* simulator:
27.xx
*3x3x3*
45.24
*3x3x3(avg)*
59.82


----------



## aznfury (Aug 21, 2007)

*3x3x3:*
Best single (lucky): 16.24
Best single (non-lucky):17.58
Best average: 22.94


----------



## Pedro (Aug 26, 2007)

wow

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time I don't post here

the forum is looking good 

let me update my stuff

3x3x3
single: 10.64 seconds
average 10/12: 14.45 seconds
OH single: 19.58 seconds
OH average 10/12: 24.45 seconds
blindfolded: 1:19.55

4x4x4
single: 1:12.11
average 10/12: 1:33.07

5x5x5
single: 3:19.97


----------



## Jack (Aug 26, 2007)

Just about every time I posted here is wrong now, so here are my records:


2x2x2 single: 3.65
2x2x2 average: 5.71
3x3x3 single: 10.72
3x3x3 average: 15.91
3x3x3 OH single: 21.36
3x3x3 OH average: 28.51
4x4x4 single: 56.96
4x4x4 average: 1:25.14
5x5x5 single: 2:16
Magic single: 1.28
Megaminx single: 2:10.43
Square-1 single: 40.03


----------



## KoolCube (Sep 2, 2007)

3x3x3- single solve... 26.44 seconds


----------



## Theromy (Sep 3, 2007)

3x3x3 single solve is 41.28
3x3x3 average is 49.67

My cube jams quite alot, I've had it about 3 weeks.

I've been cubing for just over a month.


----------



## Theromy (Sep 3, 2007)

Good news, got a new single of 38.82
It wasn't a lucky solve I just got the F2L fast and spotted the PLL quickly. I got my average down to 43.47 aswel


----------



## Speedanator (Sep 8, 2007)

* 2x2x2:*
Single Solve PB: 10.19 s (5.22 s, very lucky. Whole LL skip.)
Average of 10/12 PB: 16.95 s
*
3x3x3:*
Single Solve PB: 27.11 s (24.85 s, lucky)
Average of 10/12 PB: 33.88 s
Blindfolded (single): 9:11.47 min
*
4x4x4:*
Single Solve PB: 2:35.20 min
Average of 5/7 PB: 3:05.04 min

* 5x5x5:*
Single Solve PB: 7:06.91 min


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 9, 2007)

3x3 Single Solve 37.3 sec.
3x3 Average Solve 52.2 sec.


----------



## clincher (Sep 10, 2007)

2x2x2(simulator) : 27.xx
3x3x3: 36.28
3x3x3(avg):47.14
4x4x4(simulator): 8.15.xx
5x5x5(simulator): 21.26.21
7x7x7(simulator): 1.22.18.45


----------



## Pedro (Sep 10, 2007)

let me update my records

3x3x3: 10.64
3x3x3(avg): 14.15
3x3x3(oh): 18.30
3x3x3(oh-avg): 24.15
4x4x4: 1:11.xx
4x4x4(avg): 1:33.xx
5x5x5: 3:19.xx
3x3x3(bld): 1:19.55


----------



## Theromy (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh ye, I just got my fastest single!

28.92

I guess it was kind of lucky, the scramble was similar to another I had so I found it quite easy. My 2nd single is just over 30 seconds, so I wouldn't call it that lucky.


----------



## Jilvin (Sep 25, 2007)

2x2 Single- 5.56
2x2 Avg- 9.2 
3x3 Single- 23.5 
3x3 Avg- 34.5
4x4 Single- 2:01
4x4 Avg- 3:30
5x5 Single- 5:51
5x5 Avg- 7:32


----------



## chue.hsien (Sep 25, 2007)

juz got my pb average - 19.96.
BROKE 20 AT LAST =D
im so happy. haha time to go mug.


----------



## AbelBrata (Sep 26, 2007)

My record update:

3x3x3
Best solve: 14.56 (13.80 lucky PLL skip)
Best Average: 18.54
Average of 100: 22.12


----------



## Theromy (Sep 30, 2007)

3x3x3 single best - 22.56 (lucky)

3x3x3 single best - 27.78 (non lucky)

3x3x3 average 12 - 32.94 (non lucky)

3x3x3 OH (lefthand) - 2:15.66

3x3x3 OH (righthand) - 2:16.81

3x3x3 BLD - 13:64.xx 
It was a really easy solve  The memorization letters/numbers were really neat (they went like 123 and "CDGIJL", I remembered that sequence of letters as the starting letter for : "CantDoGoodI'llJustLoose")



I'll add them to my signature


----------



## Jason (Oct 3, 2007)

3x3x3 Best 28.46s (non lucky)
3x3x3 Average 38.09s


----------



## radaxy (Oct 5, 2007)

im new at rubiks cube so im veeeeeeery slow.
3:04 mins and average is 3:25 mins.
i need help with speed cubing, learned how to solve 2 weeks ago.
i wannna learn fingertricks.
im only 11


----------



## amateurguy (Oct 5, 2007)

I only solve 3x3x3 cubes:

Non-lucky solve - 48.94

Lucky solve - 37.96

Average of 10/12 - 57.43

OH Lucky - 2:43.21

OH Non-lucky - 2:48.57

OH average of 5 - 2:50.90

At least I'm relieved I'm not the only one stuck just under a minute! And my OH is improving!


----------



## MooseSSU (Oct 6, 2007)

2x2x2 
Avg of 12: 29.15
Best: 13.17 (lucky)

3x3x3
Avg of 12 : 27.43
Best: 22.76 (non-lucky)

4x4x4
Avg of 12: 4.27.xx


----------



## Radu (Oct 10, 2007)

MooseSSU said:


> 2x2x2
> Avg of 12: 29.15
> Best: 13.17 (lucky)
> 
> ...



lol..i don't know how someone can average better on a 3 cube than on a 2 ...if he konws to solve both


----------



## joshuali (Oct 19, 2007)

2x2
Single solve: 3.13
Average of 10/12: 8.09

3x3
Single solve: 12.12
Average of 10/12: 17.55

4x4
Single solve: 1:15.21
Average 10/12: 1:32.09

5x5
Single solve: 2:28.59
Average 3/5: 2:40

3x3 OH
Single solve: 20.44
Average 10/12: 28.39


----------



## adragast (Oct 19, 2007)

pablobaluba said:


> MooseSSU said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2
> ...


maybe because the 2x2 cube is smaller so the moves are more difficult to perform...


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 19, 2007)

Magic: 1.16

Master Magic: 3.71

2x2: 3.xx
2x2 average: 8.xx

3x3: 10.45 
3x3 average 15.91

3x3 OH: 28.xx
3x3 OH lucky: 14.53 (one pair skipped)
3x3 OH average: 40.45

3x3 with chopsticks: 1:05.03 (UWR)
3x3 with chopsticks average: 1:2x.xx

3x3 BLD: 2:09

3x3 OH BLD: 4:38.xx


----------



## Radu (Oct 19, 2007)

3x3 avg: 44.17
3x3 single: 27.14 (easy oll and pll)


----------



## TimC (Oct 28, 2007)

Best 3x3x3 single and avg. of 10/12 in signature


----------



## fourdown00 (Nov 13, 2007)

3x3x3
Best single: 35.26 sec
Average 5: 48.92


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 13, 2007)

In my sig.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 13, 2007)

34.xx avg, 28 best


----------



## sam (Nov 13, 2007)

3x3 average was 25.xx I'm forgetting now. I have more than 5 solves under 20 in the past week . relatively big deal for me. best is still 17.95.


----------



## FU (Nov 15, 2007)

Best Ave 18.89
Non-lucky Single 14.95
Lucky Single 12.84 (PLL skip)


----------



## Blablabla (Nov 17, 2007)

Best average 31.13 (cool number )
Personal best (lucky): 22.65
Personal best (non lucky): 26.65


----------



## magicsquares (Nov 18, 2007)

3x3x3:
Average: 28.28
Single (lucky): 18.50 
Single (non-lucky): 21.96


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 1, 2007)

im still new to speedcubing but....

3x3x3
single- 2:24
avg- around 3:00


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Dec 1, 2007)

ALmost three months for 3x3x3...

3x3x3 single : 1:09.45
3x3x3 average : 1:30-ish

Almost two months for 4x4x4...

4x4x4 single (one off) : 4:08.87 (easy dedge forming and pll. no parity)
4x4x4 single : 4:50.45 (slow i know...)
4x4x4 average : 5:20-ish (slower... i know..)


----------



## Skrato (Dec 1, 2007)

3x3x3 single: 32 sec
Average: 45 sec


----------



## Jacco (Dec 1, 2007)

*3x3*
Single: *[edit #2]* 35.71
Average: 57.79

Cubing since 1.5 months now.


----------



## magicsquares (Dec 1, 2007)

3x3x3:
Single: 17.00 seconds
Average of 12(without best/worst time): 27.04


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 2, 2007)

new time in signature!! im getting faster! yay for me


----------



## Kemp_Drumsalot (Dec 2, 2007)

Just got my fastest non lucky 3x3 solve, 42.48 Seconds


----------



## Leo (Dec 2, 2007)

3x3 average: 27.31 (of 12, get rid of best and worst)
3x3 single: 18.20
3x3 OH: 1:48.15

2x2 average: 11.39 (of 12, get rid of best and worst)
2x2 single: 4.38

4x4 average: 3:18.44 (of 12, get rid of best and worst)
4x4 single: 2:40.28


----------



## slncuber21 (Dec 7, 2007)

new time today, 1:50:44, still not the best but it is for me!!!!


----------



## Skrato (Dec 8, 2007)

Best time 3x3x3: 28
Average time 3x3x3: 40


----------



## dRaGoN (Dec 9, 2007)

Single: 18.88
Average 10/12: 25.22
Almost 3 months now. =]


----------



## bubbaone2 (Dec 16, 2007)

I try to get faster and faster at speed cubing buy I can only do the 3x3x3 is 50 sec. can someone help me get faster?

I can solve 4x4 in 4 min.


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2007)

Please post your message in the "Beginners forum" here. This thread is not dedicated to answering those questions. We will get your 4x4 time up on the list though.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 17, 2007)

2x2x2
Average: 8.98
Single: 6.40
Lucky Single: 3.53

3x3x3
Average: 21.65
Single: 16.32


My fastest single is faster than my fastest lucky single now so...ya.


----------



## 4GO57O (Dec 17, 2007)

fake stiff cube:
3x3x3 average 2:37
3x3x3 single(non luck w/ mistakes) 2:29
original rubik's cube:
3x3x3 single 1:30


----------



## dd_co_ol_dd (Dec 17, 2007)

3x3x3 average (solved 12 times, ignored best and worst times) 1.22.94

3x3x3 best so far 1.06.78


----------



## Ravi (Dec 17, 2007)

3x3x3: single 8.55, avg 11.74, lucky 7.98, avg of 100 12.68
4x4x4: single 55:37
5x5x5: single 3:02.xx
Megaminx: single 6:02.xx
Square-1: single 2:43.51

The rest of the records I posted are old... you can just erase them.

EDIT: 4x4 single pb is 55.37, not 55:37... hopefully, you could guess that.


----------



## Leo (Dec 23, 2007)

Curious as to why I wasnt added? :s


----------



## Radu (Dec 28, 2007)

i came to update my times
best : 19:45
avg: 29:83


----------



## darkzelkova (Dec 31, 2007)

*Points at signature*


----------



## disneypotter (Jan 3, 2008)

3x3 single best: 37.59
3x3 average of 12: 49.75


----------



## David Pritts (Jan 3, 2008)

Can somebody edit me on here?

3x3x3 average: 30.00
Single: 23.53
Lucky: 18.74
BLD: ~15:00


----------



## Dcuber (Jan 6, 2008)

Here r mine!

3x3x3 average: 23.89
3x3x3 record: 15.56
OH record: 1:16.67


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 8, 2008)

possible to update mine? ;] 
3x3x3 best = 18.93
3x3x3 avg = 23.56


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 8, 2008)

I updated the 4 and 5 times from your'e sig also.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 8, 2008)

2x2- 1.84
2x2 avg12- 4.04
3x3- 9.59
3x3 avg12- 14.57
3x3 avg100- 15.32
4x4- 58.55
4x4 avg12- 1:11.59
5x5- 2:29.99
5x5 avg12- 2:48.12
3x3OH- 21.63
3x3OH avg12- 31.20
2x2BLD- 15.92
3x3BLD- 1:37.91


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 8, 2008)

My signature is my most updated time


----------



## David Pritts (Jan 10, 2008)

I posted about a week ago... (#221)

Could somebody update mine?

thanks!


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 12, 2008)

best solves/ averages are in my signature... i hope to get faster...


----------



## GreatMind (Jan 19, 2008)

3x3x3: 53.41
Average: 59.62

I'm slow.


----------



## Radical Seal (Jan 25, 2008)

Averages are 10/12
3x3: 30.xx
3x3 average:37.xx


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 25, 2008)

look at signature ^^


----------



## brad711 (Jan 28, 2008)

*My records*

Look at signature also


----------



## David Pritts (Jan 29, 2008)

I posted mine a few times and it hasn't been updated so far -_-

3x3x3 avg: 30.00
3x3x3 single: 18.74
4x4x4 avg: 3:45
3x3x3 BLD: 12 minutes


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 31, 2008)

I will update this list over this weekend (I'll be free then), seeing as how none of the other mods will do it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2008)

hey... I have no idea where to start with the updating. We need to have a post when we update the list.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2008)

look at the bottom of the first post


> Last edited by masterofthebass : 01-08-2008 at 03:49 AM.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2008)

ah that does work... but I can't remember what i edited. I think we're going to have to have a big job ahead of us... I'll start to go through it now.

Ok i've updated the from the last 3 pages (22-24). If anyone sees that their times aren't updated from before those pages, just say so.


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm the best would be if you edited everything that was posted till that date or you should write down


> Updated till Post #xxx


so the next mod can start there


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what I mean. Right now, everything has been updated that has been posted recently. If someone updated before page 22, then I didn't look at it. I'll put the post # in the main post though.


----------



## Eliawz (Jan 31, 2008)

3x3 single: 23 second
3x3 avg (12): 35,64 second
2x2 single: 10.23
2x2 avg (12): 12.7
4x4 single: 3.50 minutes
4x4 avg (12): 5 minutes
5x5 single: 17 minutes 
5x5 avg:20 minutes


----------



## jangman (Feb 13, 2008)

*Best records*

3x3: best time is 13.52

3x3 : best average of 12 is 21.03

3x3 pll execution: best is 43.01 seconds

3x3 one handed: best is 35 seconds

3x3 best blindsolve: is 3:02.21

teamsolve: 1:30 something. i forgot

gabbasoft 3x3: fastest is 25 seconds

3 cube solve 3x3: fastest is 51 seconds


----------



## samwillan (Feb 23, 2008)

3x3x3

best: 27.85 s
best avg(12): 34.03 s


----------



## pajodaep (Mar 4, 2008)

i'm not sure about my times...
3x3 11.xx/19.xx
3x3 BLD 4:22.xx
4x4: 1:30.xx/2:10.xx
5x5: 2:30.xx/3:12.xx
3x3 OH: 48.xx/55.xx
multi BLD: 3/3 35:xx.xx
2x2: 12.xx/20.xx


----------



## niKo (Mar 5, 2008)

*3x3*
Best (NonLucky): 34.15
Average: Mid 40s.


----------



## dave (Mar 7, 2008)

3x3x3:

0.49 best
1.05 avg

Started cubing 4-5 weeks ago, using Petrus, color neutral. Move count is around 70 average. 50 would be nice but it seems like I hit a brick wall. My F2L alone is around 50.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2008)

dave said:


> 3x3x3:
> 
> 0.49 best
> 1.05 avg
> ...



It is probably better if you use times in seconds, not in minutes. I assume you mean, 1 minute 5 seconds average (65 seconds), and 49 second personal best? 0.49 would mean either 29.5 seconds, or 0.49 of a second. I assume you mean neither of those?


----------



## dave (Mar 7, 2008)

Oops. Good catch.

49s best
65s avg of 12

I wish my average was 1.05s.


----------



## jaywhycubersg (Mar 16, 2008)

10/12 meaning average of 12, dropping fastest and slowest.

2x2: 8.28 (lucky, i haven't done the 2x2 for ages)

3x3: 20.29
3x3 average 10/12: 27.88
(3x3 average 3/5: 24.59)

3x3 One-Handed: 1.22.38

4x4: 2.56.89


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 22, 2008)

3x3x3 21.96
2x2x2 2.05
Megaminx	4:38.92
3x 3x3x3	1:35.65
OH 3x3x3	40.69
Average 29.19
4x4x4 2:31.01
1 hour 85
Pyraminx	8.87
3x3x5 19.88
2x2 – 4x4	3:52.00
Team solve UWR: 27.78


----------



## jaywhycubersg (Mar 23, 2008)

Averages 10/12

2x2: 8.28

3x3: 17.30
3x3 average: 26.88
3x3 OH: 1.22.38

4x4: 2.56.89


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 24, 2008)

hm... I thought I did this already.


records:
[averages are of 10]
[excluding lucky cases]

2x2x2...
single: 3.04
average: 5.37
blindfolded: 53.64

3x3x3...
single: 11.27
average: 14.60
blindfolded: 3:05
one-handed: 19.05
one-handed average: 24.45

4x4x4...
single: 58.89
average: 1:14
one-handed: 2:32

5x5x5...
single: 1:57.44
average: 2:19

i editted this, only because it bugged me, no one checks these


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 10, 2008)

3x3:
single: 22.68
average: 30.08
OH single: 80.56


----------



## 0l3n (Apr 11, 2008)

Well not sure if this is even worth posting but whatever.

3x3x3 (only cube ive ever tried  )

PB: 48sec.
Av: 1min 10 sec


----------



## Subaruiz (Apr 12, 2008)

PB : 13'22
Best average : 18'29


----------



## Leo (Apr 17, 2008)

How come it seems like this never gets updated? I posted here months and months ago and still nothing. Is it just forgotten or are you guys busy?


----------



## pjk (Apr 24, 2008)

I will get it updated in a couple of weeks. I am thinking of implementing a new system where times are stored in your profile, so the user can update as needed.


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2008)

look at sig


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2008)

3x3x3 
single 13.69
average 17.85


----------



## puzzleplus (May 4, 2008)

51 sec. for the Rubik's .................:| I'm a loser


----------



## fanwuq (May 8, 2008)

new best average: 23.74 sec 

23.94 seconds 28.92 seconds 20.83 seconds 23.03 seconds 20.56 seconds 
27.80 seconds 23.22 seconds 24.52 seconds 22.75 seconds 21.86 seconds 

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/record.cgi?db=average&name=Wuqiong+Fan


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 11, 2008)

Yay 
Single PB: 20.89 s
Avg. PB: 25.14 Kind of dissapointed when I didn't get sub 25, but I can only get better.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2008)

Ouch Luke, you must've been practising >.<


----------



## Harry (May 12, 2008)

Mine is 
3x3x3 PB : 1.07.32
3x3x3 ave 5 : 1.19.43

Sorry, my cube is borrowed by my friend and waitinf for it to come back..... So haven't practice....


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 12, 2008)

2x2 - best 0.87s (dunno what kind of scramble this is) best average 7.50s
3x3 - best 18.18s , BA 27.53s SLOW
4x4 - best 1 min 26.78s, BA of 5 - 1:43.xx
5x5 - best 2 min 59.xx s, BA of 5 - 3:16.00s
me uses centres last for big cubes and petrus plus OLL and PLL for 3x3


----------



## Harry (May 12, 2008)

Ouw, Mr Rachmaninovian, are you the member from SgCubers? My Id there is E2M2.....


----------



## Durben (May 12, 2008)

2x2x2
Best Time Overall: 2.98
Best Average: 7.38
3x3x3
Best Time Overall: 10.12
Best Average: 14.73
4x4x4
Best Time Overall: 1:05.17
Best Average: 1:20.37
5x5x5
Best Time Overall: 3.38.03
Best Average: 4:08.39
3x3x3 OH
Best Time Overall: 30.68
Best Average: 40.19


----------



## Xzilalnx2 (May 14, 2008)

3x3x3
Best=1:45
Average=2:15

*(05/14/08 *
(MM/DD/YY)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

*StachuK1992*

2x2x2
PB-4.02
Average-12

3x3x3
PB-18.86 with PLL skip
25.31 nonlucky
Average-35 seconds

3x3x3 OH
PB-1:29.02
Average-1:45

4x4x4
PB-1:42.07
Average-2:45ish

Pyraminx
PB-14.78
Average-30ish


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 12, 2008)

3x3:
16.00 full step
15.31 pll skip
never got a ll skip 

2x2:
1.69 LL Skip


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 12, 2008)

3x3:
Single: 14.30 (non-lucky)
Average (of 5) 21.56

2x2:
Single 3.63
Average (of 5) 6.31

4x4
Single 1:47.01
Average (of 5) - 2:01.81

5x5
Single - 3:57.09
Average (of 5) - 4:11.67


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 12, 2008)

2x2
PB: 1.44 (6 moves... actually not very good)
Best Average: 8.xx 10/12
3x3
PB: 13.33 (12.05 OLL skip+ Uccw)
Best Average: 18.6 10/12
3x3 OH
PB: 25.84
Best Average: 33.68 10/12
3x3 BLD
PB: 3:29.97
4x4
PB: 1:25.xx
Best Average: somewhere just under 1:50, I think... haven't done a 10/12 yet
5x5
PB: 2:26.xx (in a relay)
Best Average: hopefully under 3:30; again, haven't done a 10/12


----------



## Sean Adamson (Aug 12, 2008)

Best Single: 19.17secs (lucky)
32.18secs (non lucky)

Best Average of 5: 55.28secs


----------



## Lewis (Aug 12, 2008)

2x2: 14.75s
2x2 OH: 59.14s
3x3: 34.88s
4x4: 3m 28.44s
Pyraminx: 13.89s
Skewb: 33.33s
Snake: 5.91s
Magic: 2.39s


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2008)

2x2:
single: 3.75 nonlucky, 1.98 OLL skip
avg of 5: 4.74
avg of 12: 5.27
3x3:
single: 13.26
avg of 5: 19.94
avg of 12: 20.48
4x4:
single: 1:24.95
avg of 12: 1:38.25
5x5:
single: 3:30.70
avg of 12: 3:57.58
clock:
single: 11.70
avg of 12: 13.50
megaminx: 4:28.25
2-4 relay: 1:53.47


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 13, 2008)

Eh, whoops.


----------



## Faz (Aug 13, 2008)

Erik said:


> 3x3x3
> Best time: 14.66
> Best average: 18.99



woohoo i am faster than the world record holder!

its funny looking back when harris averaged 15.


----------



## slncuber21 (Aug 13, 2008)

slncuber21
3x3- 22.84 (single) 29.05 (avg)
4x4- 2:31.97 (single) 2:46.80 (avg)
5x5- 5:59.xx (single) 6:38.92 (avg)


----------



## Malachai (Aug 18, 2008)

3x3x3 single solves
23.51 lucky (PLL skip)
29.23 non-lucky (finally broke 30 woot!)

3x3x3 average
36.25 (10 of 12, drop high/low)

4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, not sure, never timed myself. I'll have to do that sometime in the near future.
Don't own any other puzzles, want to get a pyraminx and a megaminx, as well as a 2x2x2, a bandage cube, and whatever else I can find...


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 18, 2008)

2x2 - 0.87 (3 moves XD), best average 6.68 (ortega)
3x3 - 13.03, best average 24.91 (petrus?)
4x4 - 1:15.xx, best average 1:33.xx (direct solving, not k4, centres last)
5x5 - 2:29.99, average 2:50+/-2? never really timed (direct solving)
6x6 - 6:14.xx (direct solving)
7x7 - 9:05.xx (direct solving)


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 18, 2008)

2x2x2: 3.14 (single), 8.06 (10 of 12)
3x3x3: 10.91 (lucky), 13.92 (non-lucky), 16.13 (10 of 12)
4x4x4: 1:31.34 (single), 1:56.81 (10 of 12)
5x5x5: 3:14.56 (single), 3:31.59 (10 of 12)

(Yes, I really need to practice big cubes.)


----------



## Callum (Aug 18, 2008)

3x3 single:22.93
3x3 average:31.71


----------



## Marvolo (Aug 18, 2008)

2x2 only BLD (I don't have 2x2 and I solving on 4x4)
51.31

3x3
PB 14.52 (lucky 7.26)
avg 17.70

3x3 OH
PB 28.67
avg 37.50

3x3 BLD
4:45.22

4x4
PB 1.21.38
avg 1:33.77

5x5
PB 2:44.28
avg 2:53.12


----------



## Faz (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok

2x2: 
pb: 1.27
avg 10/12: 4.74

3x3: 
pb: 9.40
avg 10/12: 14.55

4x4:
pb: 1:01.71
avg 10/12: 1:15.86

5x5:
pb: 2:11.27
avg 10/12: 2:30.57

3x3 BLD:
pb: 2:26.12

2x2 BLD:
pb: 29.27

3x3 OH:
pb: 24.41
avg10/12: 35.93


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 29, 2008)

2x2:
single: 3.56 nonlucky, 1.98 OLL skip
avg of 12: 4.80

3x3:
single: 12.91
avg of 5: 17.03
avg of 12: 17.45
4x4:
single: 1:00.63 P
avg of 12: 1:14.64
5x5:
single: 2:16.xx
avg of 12: 2:34.xx
clock:
single: 8.61
avg of 12: 9.83
megaminx: 3:24.54
Magic: 
single: 1.39
avg of 5: 1.45
avg of 12: 1.49


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Snake
PB: 6.02 av of 12: 6.84

pyraminx
PB: 8.12 av of 12: around 12 i think

2x2
PB: around 3 av of 12: 8.67

3x3
PB: 9.11 av of 12: around 14


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 29, 2008)

2x2 - 0.87, 3.71(avg of 5), 4.72 (avg of 12)
3x3 - 11.26 (lucky f2l..triple X cross? mm), 17.60(avg 5), 21.09 (avg 12)
4x4 - 1:14.28, 1:18.63 (avg of 5)
5x5 - 1:58.10, 2:14.xx (avg of 5), 2:24.xx (avg of 12)
6x6 - 5:25.xx
7x7 - 7:45.xx
1x1 - BLD - 1 min 59.9999998s....


----------



## pjk (Oct 29, 2008)

Perhaps we should make a wiki page for Speedsolving.com Members best time list, so it can be updated easier. Feel free to do so if you're interested.


----------



## riffz (Oct 31, 2008)

*3x3*

Singe: 28.23
Average of 10/12: 42.61


----------



## FreeHand (Oct 31, 2008)

2x2 pb: 2.xy
5avg: 5.64 12 avg: 6.37
3x3 pb: 9.90 5avg: 14.31 12 avg: 15.xy
4x4 pb: 1:01 5avg: 1:10 12 avg: 1:16.xy
5x5 PB: 2:21 
7x7 PB: 6:58
3x3 BLD pb: 1:28


----------



## FreeHand (Oct 31, 2008)

OH pb: 18.xy


----------



## Koen (Oct 31, 2008)

3×3×3
best: 34.xx
average: DNS

4×4×4
best: 1:58.xx
average: DNS

5×5×5
best: 4:00.91
average: DNS

Megaminx
best: 2:30.78
average of 12: 2:55.xx

Clock
best: 5.34 (4.71 lucky)
average of 12: 8.47


----------



## Escher (Oct 31, 2008)

freehand, dont double post. please edit your post and insert it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 1, 2008)

3x3 best - 31sec
3x3 avg of 5 - about 45sec
4x4 - 3:57
5x5 - 7:14

just started solving the 4x4 and 5x5 less than a month ago


----------



## pjk (Nov 1, 2008)

I have created a Wiki page for this, which you can now find here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Forum_best_times_list

Please post all your times over there, and edit as necessary. I didn't transfer the large existing list because of how old it is, and didn't think it would show much. I am also locking this thread since it has no more use except for reference.

* In order to edit the page, you will need to register at the Wiki, then simply login and edit.*


----------

